# Rudys girl



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D

more pics soon

Jack Daniels blood


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Cupcakes


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

About time too!!!!  keep em coming mate


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You sly dog Rudy - you've had puppies that is wonderful. Love the pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwwww... How cute!! Love the muffin tin puppy dish, too. Clever idea!! They are adorable, Rudy! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D 8)

THANKS FOR THE KINDER WORDS

Rudy Earned Her


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Blue girl and not her name :

I am very Blonde ???and Swedish :-[ lmao ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's a cutie.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is out of Fieldways Jack Daniels 3 gens back - not a Kentucky Bourbon - I have no regrets !!!!!!!!!!LOL - not everything is perfect !!!!!!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Your pups are gorgeous


----------

